# 2007 NSW Mulloway Classic



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I was in my local tackle shop again on Friday and i picked up a brochure on the 2007 NSW Mulloway (Jewfish) Classic.

Info here at http://www.nswmullowayclassic.com.au

Basically this is a comp run by the South Sydney Fishing Club, University of NSW and the NSW Govt to help them monitor the Mulloway stocking program in the Port Hacking/Georges River/Botany Bay and also in Richmond /Hastings River areas of NSW.

The comp runs from 9th November 2007 - 2nd December 2007 with all recreational anglers invited to participate. To my knowledge theres no entry fees etc. Anglers are asked hand in frames, guts and heads (frozen) to participating tackle shops where they will be reserched by the Uni of NSW teams. Anglers are also asked to keep a log sheet of catch and effort.

Prizes are on offer with 1st prize of $1500 worth of gear, 2nd and 3rd prizes of $750 plus prizes for biggest fish, lucky sizes etc.

As its prime time for jewies in the estuaries, I'll be trying to line up a jewie hunt one afternoon/evening in the Georges River. Anyone keen to join in?? Lets discuss some preferred dates etc..


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Keen for both the Classic & an AKFF hunt.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

yep 

put my name down....


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Starting next monday I have 12 days to get me a bad ass Kingie from Clovelly and a Jewie from somewhere before I head north. Just give me a shout and I'm there


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Good luck to any of our guys who take part in this.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Davey - pick me, pick me, please, please, pick me... I'm in. Just tell me when and where to meet and I'll be there. I don't know the area so I might need to leach some live bait locations from you (I can bring some live poddy mullets along for everyone as a backup).


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nothing like a good catch and kill tournament in the name of science hey!!  
And some big prizes and loot also to sweeten it a bit more.

Not a big fan of tournaments, I dont think that fish stocks are either.

Lets think about this please guys!!

Dave


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> Nothing like a good catch and kill tournament in the name of science hey!


Something I hadn't considered Dave, and I echo your sentiments on kill tournaments generally, although I have no qualms about keeping some fish myself. I don't think this "tournament" is quite the same as "occasional seasonal trolling" being allowed in the Port Stephens Marine Park (to accommodate the billfish tournaments) or Japanese whale investigation though. The areas in question are normal recreational fishing grounds, and they are are at least collecting data on what the stocking programme has achieved. I'm not very clued up on the nature of this tourney though, perhaps there are hidden agendas.

What I do know is that based on past record, the mulloway (stocked, native, farmed or stuffed) are at little danger from me, but they'd better watch out for that office furniture.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah I hear you Dave.

It seems on this forum many guys will go fishing rain hail or shine, even the wee hours before work, or just for the fun of it. I really like that dedication and passion. Generally on AKFF people get 'it' as far as take what you need goes etc.

But incentifying and advertising comps to the mass market (to me) spells cause for concern. The lure of money and bling puts a different competitive spin on it all. Say good bye to responsible fishing right there.

I dont know if it is possible to create a fishing comp these days without a 'research' angle. I'd be interested to know, it keeps everyone happy that way. I just reckon hard pressure on one area isnt, cannot be a good thing. Take Easter holidays, tournaments, the bloody fish markets on the days leading up to Christmas..

I remember reading my dads fishing books in the 70's and 80's, when the best way to handle a big flathead was with a kitchen carving fork through the head, and when all grey nurse sharks were out to attack man.
I also remember seeing a photo in ANGLERS OMNIBUS of a tinny full of big (huge) mulloway and big kingies, filled to the brim.
And then 1000's of tailor lined up on Fraser Island beaches infront of 4wd's.

This rant has got nothing to do with this comp, nor is it a judgement on fellow AKFF'ers.
It is just something I have pondered over and am reminded when I see tournaments, and when I visit the fish markets  
But Port Stephens Marine Park, thats the icing on the cake.

Cheers Dave


----------

